# Best brake pads



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I recently moved from the midwest to the mountains- and there is a nearby road that has about 700ft of nonstop climbing in the distance of maybe 2km- a great workout rewarded by a great view. There really aren't any switchbacks- just gentle enough corners to screw up the sightlines. 

Unfortunately, the road leads to a dead end farm by a lake, so it is only one lane wide at most points- enough room to squeeze by an approaching car. Of course, it is not uncommon to fly around a corner and find a car stopped in the lane waiting for an approaching car to drive by. There is a hiking area about 3/4 of the way up, so it sees some traffic. I was flying down the hill yesterday- a holiday here- so I encountered a lot of traffic heading up to the park, and I was not feeling particularly confident in my brakes. Initially they slow me down, but they quickly fade... and there is a lot of gravity at work here. I am using DA pads, and conditions were dry. Also- using AL rims.

Any suggestions on a stickier brake pad? Something that can quickly slow things down from 40-50+ mph and be ready to go again around the next corner. These DA pads feel like they need to be recharged between use.:mad2:


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

I believe KoolStop pads are supposed to be some of the best, been meaning to pick up some for my Roubaix as the stock pads kinda suck.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

jaseone said:


> I believe KoolStop pads are supposed to be some of the best, been meaning to pick up some for my Roubaix as the stock pads kinda suck.



I have been contemplating them as well. I think I have spent too much time riding fixed or with hydro discs on my mtn bike... rim brakes feel a little out of control on these narrow roads.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Kool Stop. Say no more. Say no more. 

Nudge nudge wink wink.

The Chris King of brake pads. 

Best upgrade per dollar of any bike thing.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

I abandoned my DA pads the moment I pulled them from the box. The KoolStop salmon-colored pads are the only way to roll.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

unlike all the others around, my recommendation doesn't go to the salmon koostop pads, but to the black koolstop pads. The salmon are good, but the black are a bit more powerful.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

On my regular wheels I use the salmon kool stops excellent pads.
Where the salmons shine is if you get caught in rain from time to time.
I do


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Pierre said:


> unlike all the others around, my recommendation doesn't go to the salmon koostop pads, but to the black koolstop pads. The salmon are good, but the black are a bit more powerful.


I also use the black Koolstops on my aluminum rims and use their carbon pads for my carbon wheels and find the performance excellent. So I guess I'm seconding Pierre.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Ditto the Kool Stop salmon pads*

Simply the best.

Also get a lot of second looks from your riding buddies.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I do not know much about the weather you have in Norway, but if it is damp or you ride in the rain any amount of time, the KoolStop Salmon pads are the way to go. If you only ride in dry weather, the black pads are more durable and stop better in dry conditions. Kool-Stop also makes a dual compound pad that is half salmon, half black.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

KoolStop: Dual compound Black+Salmon. I guess that trumps you guys!


----------



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

how about a vote for SwissStops


----------



## slowmo1 (May 2, 2006)

Well, I have looked at all the KoolStop pads at their website, now which ones do I choose? I have no-name brakes on my Schwinn Fastback Sport. I ride in the dry, so the black pads should be adequate, but since I am a Clydesdale, it takes a lot of braking power to stop the juggernaut, you know?


----------



## gubawatts (Mar 7, 2006)

*Kool Stop Blacks for me*

I bought a set of Nashbar's dual pivot brakes, they work just fine, but the pads were brutal on the braking surfaces of my rims. After one ride I had a bunch of aluminum slivers in the pads, and they were scratching the rim.

On the advice of some other threads here, I picked up some black Koolstops, and threw away the oem pads. I also used 600 wet/dry sand paper followed by 0000 steel wool to "machine" the rim surfaces smooth before using the new pads. I have since put about 200 miles on the bike and the pads and rim surfaces look fine.

Now, instead of leaving bits of the rim in the brake pad, I'm leaving a bit of brake pad on the rim, much better!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

fredf said:


> how about a vote for SwissStops



amen brother-- this seems to be koolstop country, but I cant stand em. once I found swissstop, there was no going back!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I liked the composition of the yellow swiss stops too but..........
For some reason they squealed like pigs on my rear hyperon.
No matter what I tried. And I tried all the tricks. toe in, clean & re embed them etc. etc. etc.
Sometimes something just does not work with a certain rim for no real reason. but overall I am glad we have so many great choices now.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

KoolStops on my Shimano brakes, but Campys are better.

Al


----------

